# The Liberated Pixel Cup - Spiele/Grafikwettbewerb von OpenGameArt



## Erik (13. April 2012)

Hallo,
OpenGameArt, die Free Software Foundation und Creative Commons rufen zu einem zweiteilligen  Wettbewerb auf. Im ersten Teil geht es darum Pixel Art Grafiken zu erstellen. Dabei wird ein bestimmter Style vorgegeben. Das Ziel ist es einen großen Pool mit Grafiken für die zweite Phase zu erstellen. In der geht es dann darum ein Spiel mit den Grafiken zu machen. Bedingung für die Grafiken ist das sie unter CC BY-SA 3.0 und GPLv3 veröffentlicht werden und eben zu dem Style der Referenzgrafiken passen.
Siehe http://lpc.opengameart.org/ für weitere Informationen.

Viel Spaß beim Mitmachen.

Gruß
Erik


----------

